# Best 1 x 12 cabinet dimensions



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I am going to build 2 pine 1x 12 cabinets and want to reach out to you fine folks with either dimensions, open back vs closed back vs ported or any other suggestions. These will be powered by 5- 15 w tube amps with OD and TS Blues whump.

Appreciate the help !


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

You may want to leave one ported for to disperse the sound. Closed backs are pretty beamy but will help with bass, open back or ported will help dispurse sound. Plus you'll have tonal options if you're only using one.

I think you want 2 to 2.5 cubic feet for best bass response. You may want to experiment on porting first with the first build before deciding what sounds best to you, this may cost you a bit more material to experiment, but may be worth it.. Start with a 1 or 2 inch gap in either the back or the front using cut offs, and go from there. This will also help with the 'boxy' sound people complain about with 1x12's.

16h x 12d x 20w I believe are decent internal dimensions to get you there.

Ever consider building a thiele style cab? They are way smaller, but more work. You can probably find plans somewhere online.

Personally, I'd steal dimensions and speaker options from a boutique company like matchless, dr z etc. that are matched to their low powered amps, or whatever is similar circuit to yours.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

My amps (cabs) don't leave my basement, so open back or hinged folding back ( a nice option) work for me. There's a lot more to tuned port (closed) design from an audio standpoint where you'll need to incorporate detailed speaker specs into your design that frankly, in my mind, for a guitar are not going to return quality for the effort. A small miss can become a boomy experience and as far as experimenting, if you mess up with port length and have to change diameter, there goes your baffle. That said, is this for studio, gigging or personal at home use ? Room size and configuration play as much a role as for audio systems.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Personally, I'd steal dimensions and speaker options from a boutique company like matchless, dr z etc. that are matched to their low powered amps, or whatever is similar circuit to yours.


That's exactly what I was hoping for, anyone willing to share ID of these boutique companies cabinets. Not interested in getting to technical, planning on Semi open back. 

Thanks for your input so far folks.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Can't help you then. I also built a couple cabs because I couldn't afford the big boys lol.

Regarding my comment on porting, I meant more of a thin slot on the open back more than an actually round port and baffles. It doesn't have to be complicated, just build it with a 1" gap, and then build a couple different sized backs until you play around and find one that you want. Like dude above said, its just a guitar cab. Not bass or HIFI.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

TheYanChamp said:


> Can't help you then. I also built a couple cabs because I couldn't afford the big boys lol.
> 
> Regarding my comment on porting, I meant more of a thin slot on the open back more than an actually round port and baffles. It doesn't have to be complicated, just build it with a 1" gap, and then build a couple different sized backs until you play around and find one that you want. Like dude above said, its just a guitar cab. Not bass or HIFI.


I hear what your saying , I built a 1x 12 earlier this year just like that. I had the option of mostly open back, closed back and a gap of about 2" and I have been trying the different variations . I think I like the 2" gap the best. I built the cabinet based on my YCV-20 WR amp dimensions. I am really undecided on the depth, 12" seems kind of deep. Guess I will have to take a tape measure to L&M and check out some 1 x 12's.

Appreciate your input


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I ended up with a 1 1/2" gap, just enough to give the cab a little bit of thump for a 1x12.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Traynor Darkhorse is 20x 18x 10", going to go there.

It has a opening with a cover for closed or open on a port on the back, I fricken hate rattles so I might not bother.


----------



## Todd MacCulloch (Mar 8, 2018)

http://ax84.com/archive/ax84.com/static/corecabinets/AX84_1x12_Cab_09.08.03.pdf



i built one of these, closed, open, and tuned options. Same cabinet. It’s a little bigger then most 1x 12.


----------



## Todd MacCulloch (Mar 8, 2018)

Here’s the design discussion http://ax84.com/ archive/ax84.com/static/corecabinets/1x12_Cab_Design_Thread.pdf


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I would try 12" deep, 24" wide and 16" high.
That will give you about 2.5 cubic feet.
2.5 cu.ft. is kind of the magic number for a 1x12, open or closed.
I second the motion to build one closed and one open.
It's a great combination.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Todd MacCulloch said:


> http://ax84.com/archive/ax84.com/static/corecabinets/AX84_1x12_Cab_09.08.03.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> i built one of these, closed, open, and tuned options. Same cabinet. It’s a little bigger then most 1x 12.


I've built 2 of those.
They sound big for a 1x12. Really good design


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Thanks for the input everyone!

The depth may be determined by the pine boards I can buy, I will be going to Windsor soon to buy some pine without knots if possible. I will try and stick to that 2.5 ft3 guideline.

I am going to have my first go at Tolex and grills, order from our fine Canadian amps parts dealer Next Gen.


----------

